# Trigger Finger



## Al Truistic (Nov 19, 2004)

I have a trigger in my pinky on my right hand. I picked up one of these: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00K1MQXKS?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00

So far so good, it allows movement, but keeps me from overextending it.


----------



## TimberlineMD (Jan 15, 2008)

_My first shot at a duck the other day reminded me how much it can hurt._ 

Think how much it *hurt* the duck... :whistling


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I've got it pretty bad It lets up at times, but won't seem to heal up on it's own.

It's called trigger finger because it's very common in framers using air guns . In my case it's from pushing knives. The way they fix it from what I'm told The tendon is stretched so they tie the tendon in a knot to shorten it. I've gotten to the point to where if I walk by something and bump my pointer It brings a tear to my eye! But I just endure the pain!! That's what my old man told me when I stared in this trade and Iv'e lived by It ever since. Every morning when i start with that first hawk full my right hand tells me this is gonna hurt for about an hour!! But It eases up and the rest of the day goes fairly well Till quitting time when It's says OK! That's enough!! 

I lived though a torn rotor cuff last year without surgery . I have a nerve that constant aches running down the back of my left leg for the last three years .. I was told I needed surgery for both. I refused.

These Surgeons make their money with knives . Some will cut you If you need It or not!!


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I tore both shoulders in a fall. Had them both fixed. No way could I have just worked it out. 
However, I did meet people in physical therapy that did not get surgery whose tears/injuries were not similar to mine.

I ran mud all day a couple weeks ago. Fingers started cramping up on my knife hand towards the end of the day.............I hate that.


----------

